# New-Bee...



## autoade (Apr 13, 2009)

Did the title get me a red card on my first post?

Hi All, Ade here, live on the edge of Twyford in Berkshire, have been thinking about bee keeping for some time now, and have decided before I try and make my dream a reality, I should really speak with the experts!!

So, will have a look around the forum and see if I can find some useful threads.

Anyone near me please say hi!!

Ade


----------



## Eaglerock (Jul 8, 2008)

Hello Ade of England, welcome and please join in. Any questions, ask. You have many brains here, so you may get many answers, and/or ideas. It will be up to you, to figure out what will work for you.

We need a hand shake icon. :gh: Guess this will do.


----------



## Rebel Rose (Apr 5, 2009)

Welcome Ade,

Yes, there is a lot of information here....as for questions, just ask! 

Brenda


----------



## Eaglerock (Jul 8, 2008)

Rebel Rose said:


> Welcome Ade,
> 
> Yes, there is a lot of information here....as for questions, just ask!
> 
> Brenda


BUT ask an Eagle, not a rose. Eagles eye view _vs._ Roses having thorns and will prick you and laugh while you're bleedin'.... :lpf:


----------



## tecumseh (Apr 26, 2005)

welcome aboard ade. perhaps you might explain what red card means.... thats a new one on me.

eaglerock writes:
Roses having thorns and will prick you and laugh while you're bleedin'

tecumseh:
yea but old beekeepers are suppose to be prickly... don't ya' know? that's just how we are.


----------



## Eaglerock (Jul 8, 2008)

tecumseh said:


> welcome aboard ade. perhaps you might explain what red card means.... thats a new one on me.
> 
> eaglerock writes:
> Roses having thorns and will prick you and laugh while you're bleedin'
> ...


So.... are you calling Brenda (Rose) old... 
I don't want to be you when she reads that one.... :no: 
:lpf:


----------

